# New DV robbing power



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

So these are my symptoms,
1st gear launch is solid
2nd gear is 50/50 sometimes around 2500 RPM it feels like ive let off the throttle (boost leak?) even tho its to the floor, but if i let off the gas for a split second then WOT again it grabs and goes. It almost seems like a clutch issue but 1st gear launch is solid.
3rd gear 100% seems like i let off the throttle at 3000 rpm and nothing helps it.
4th - 6th gear seems weak. 

now mechanically, all i have is cold air intake and aftermarket DV's, i got forge 007 REPLICAS off ebay and a few months later the problem started. So i spent the cash and got REAL forge 007's and it seems to have helped the problem but not solved completely. I have the medium level spring in the DV. Im going to switch to the lower level spring this weekend but i wanted to know what people thought. 

this is depressing, my 2.7t should be way faster than it is and im a little upset. 

its in a 2001 audi a6 mt6 with 250k miles. have done all my own maintenance and it has been running great.

EDIT: another bit of pertinent information, my VCG has been leaking for a year now. Ive just been running it. This couldnt contribute to my problem could it? it doesnt seam like it could rob power like that.


----------

